# Verizon GS3 bootloader



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

There is a app in the playstore called ez unlock, it unlocks the bootloader for you and can relock if needed. This is for the Verizon version ONLY.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Mmmeff posted it in the Dev Sections, he also created EZ recovery

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep, pretty much everyone already knew about this. It's been posted in the development section for two days now:

[App] EZ-Unlock - Easiest way to unlock your bootloader!


----------

